# Plusieurs apple TV2 sur un reseau domestique



## CKOVAR (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'installer un apple TV 2 en wifii, tout marche bien!. seul défaut le passage obligatoitr par Itune et la limation du type de fichier compatible.
Je me pose une question peut on installer plusieurs apple TV2 sur un reseau et partagé la même bibliothèque.
Merci de vos réponses et suggestions


----------



## Laurent Fignon (4 Décembre 2010)

J'ai 3 appleTV I et une AppleTV II sur le même réseau Wi-Fi connectés à la même bibliothèque iTunes...




Laurent F


----------



## CKOVAR (4 Décembre 2010)

Merci de ta réponse 
Bonsoir


----------

